# Protection visa 866



## Rungano (Jan 21, 2019)

I applied for a protection visa and was given a bridging visa. It's been more than 13 months now. BVR was done in February last year and since then I haven't heard from them. I am coming from an African country. Does anyone know how long it's taking and the procedure. We haven't done medicals. Thanks


----------



## goonerash (Aug 16, 2014)

Took my wife almost 2 years to get a refusal decision..then another 1.5 years for the AAT appeal which was succesful. She has now applied for citizenship. AAT were fantastic BTW


----------



## Cornetbee (Sep 29, 2017)

goonerash said:


> Took my wife almost 2 years to get a refusal decision..then another 1.5 years for the AAT appeal which was succesful. She has now applied for citizenship. AAT were fantastic BTW


Tell me more, when your wife get approval and how long she waited for? What visa type shes applied?


----------



## Okaz (Jul 7, 2018)

Do you know how long one has to wait after interview for 866 visa


----------



## Pajay (Mar 13, 2019)

How long have you been waiting Okaz? I am also waiting after interview and I have no idea estimated wait time for a decision. When did you have your interview?


----------



## Okaz (Jul 7, 2018)

Had my interview in July


----------



## Okaz (Jul 7, 2018)

@pajay when was yours?


----------



## Pajay (Mar 13, 2019)

@Okaz mine was July too. Have you been invited for Medicals?


----------



## Okaz (Jul 7, 2018)

No, have you?


----------



## Pajay (Mar 13, 2019)

No I haven’t.


----------



## goonerash (Aug 16, 2014)

Cornetbee said:


> Tell me more, when your wife get approval and how long she waited for? What visa type shes applied?


My wife applied for an 866 in 2014 the refusal came in mid-2015 and the AAT success came in late 2017 she was very lucky and got a very very sympathetic member at the AAT..She is Thai

We did have some unique circumstances that also helped us she's stepmom to my disabled son and we also had a baby in between the refusal time and the AAT hearing

The judgement actually said if we did not have the baby she would have been sent back well they would be more desirable for her to be sent back

I think we were just very very lucky with the whole range of circumstances that individually affected us to be honest and I'm so glad it's over

Citizenship applied for in March and now we are just waiting


----------



## Cornetbee (Sep 29, 2017)

Same like me. My app got refused and apply for AAT since Apr 18. I have disable Australian boy. Tell me more about AAT interview and why she is apply for 866? What the reason she got rejected before? Where she apply for visa? How long from AAT notice for meeting schedule until the meeting itself? How long the meetjng is?

Thanks


----------



## goonerash (Aug 16, 2014)

Cornetbee said:


> Same like me. My app got refused and apply for AAT since Apr 18. I have disable Australian boy. Tell me more about AAT interview and why she is apply for 866? What the reason she got rejected before? Where she apply for visa? How long from AAT notice for meeting schedule until the meeting itself? How long the meetjng is?
> 
> Thanks


I don't really want to go into the exact reasons she applied but let's just say it was unsafe for her to go back and she had nowhere that she could relocate to over there

She got rejected because they said she had plenty of places to relocate to
The appointment time letter from aat to actual hearing was about 4 months and the hearing was basically like a court case but less formal..its NOT an interview

The member had every single piece of everything that we had ever written in relation to every visa my wife had ever applied for in front of them as well as all the application stuff for the 866 visa and we had to answer some pretty serious questions based on previous visa applications

Our 1 year old was being monitored for the same kind of signs as my 8 year old regularly at hospital and despite having no signs of the disability in her reasons the member actually wrote that he was showing signs so it was almost as if she really really helped us out

Just be aware if you haven't got your story straight and if you have deviated from even on previous tourist visa applications you are going to have a very hard time getting over the line

Just having the stepson does not put you over the line. We didn't plan to have our son to help the visa in any way but it is because of him in combination with my son's disability and a carefully planned case/argument for aat that got her the visa


----------



## Cornetbee (Sep 29, 2017)

Thank you!!
So she had to run from Thailand to here and apply it here, is she using Tourist visa when she is arrived? Is she previously married with Australian? Which lawyer who helped her? Is it true eventought AAT approved but still Immigration can refused? Sorry if I have gave you many questions, just blind with everything now


----------



## goonerash (Aug 16, 2014)

Cornetbee said:


> Thank you!!
> So she had to run from Thailand to here and apply it here, is she using Tourist visa when she is arrived? Is she previously married with Australian? Which lawyer who helped her? Is it true eventought AAT approved but still Immigration can refused? Sorry if I have gave you many questions, just blind with everything now


She didn't have to run she could just not go back..she was a tourist for 18 months until application. We got together in 2012 and got married in 2014..again not visa related

We did not have a migration agent I did it all myself right up until aat and I was lucky enough to have someone I knew who was a migration agent who did it for free for us but to be honest even without him at the aat the argument would have been the same

It seems immigration can refuse to overturn the decision based on an AAT remit decision but I was told it very very rarely happens and they have to appeal it within a certain amount of time after the aat decision..30 days I THINK

I think the key to success is if you are genuine you just have to Satisfy the actual legislation especially when it gets the aat stage. From what I found out the department will find all kinds of ways to get round the legislation but AAT seem to stick by it

Of course it helps that we had an actual genuine case because if you are lying or giving bulshit reasons you won't get anywhere

What is your reasoning for the application


----------



## Cornetbee (Sep 29, 2017)

I wish I’m lucky enough too 🙂. I’m still didn’t get any Information since 16months ago. Before she got refufused, did she done with Fingerprints and Interview with Immigration? Are you Australian citizen? If yes, did you think to apply for Partner visa once she got visa refusal or Immigration doesn’t allow it?


----------



## Cornetbee (Sep 29, 2017)

Who attending to the AAT from her side?


----------



## goonerash (Aug 16, 2014)

Cornetbee said:


> I wish I'm lucky enough too &#128578;. I'm still didn't get any Information since 16months ago. Before she got refufused, did she done with Fingerprints and Interview with Immigration? Are you Australian citizen? If yes, did you think to apply for Partner visa once she got visa refusal or Immigration doesn't allow it?


She could not apply for another visa from within Australia and to be honest I was pretty confident we would win at aat.. also why would I pay 7 grand when we were in with a shot of a $25 visa

As for who appeared for her no one except me and her my friend the migration agent and our argument that is it... if your argument meets and legislation I don't think you need millions of witnesses

And yes she did everything with immigration before the interview including a medical


----------



## Cornetbee (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes very true. Can she back to Thailand to visiting her family or can she sponsor her family to here? Its one of other hard conditions where you can’t meet your family for several time. Where she apply this visa?


----------



## goonerash (Aug 16, 2014)

Cornetbee said:


> Yes very true. Can she back to Thailand to visiting her family or can she sponsor her family to here? Its one of other hard conditions where you can't meet your family for several time. Where she apply this visa?


We go a 1463 waiver approved and went In June..first time in 5 years. She has a son over there and whilst there we did a 101 visa application for him..

Without about the hardest bit has been the 5-year wait for her to be able to see her son but that's over now


----------



## Cornetbee (Sep 29, 2017)

How long the hearing is for? Is she afraid or nervous? What documents should we provide?


----------



## goonerash (Aug 16, 2014)

Cornetbee said:


> How long the hearing is for? Is she afraid or nervous? What documents should we provide?


It's very hard to tell you what to provide without knowing your exact circumstances or being legally qualified but

We did a submission for them based around the legislation that they had with all the rest of the stuff as well..of coursecwe were nervous..together 5 years and a baby and not knowing

As for how long it takes how's was split into two separate days because were used up the whole of the first day and had not finished. So for us it was nearly two days ..well two half days..but again that is no indication on how long it would take others


----------



## Cornetbee (Sep 29, 2017)

If you dont mind, I would like to contact you and need help with this


----------



## goonerash (Aug 16, 2014)

Cornetbee said:


> If you dont mind, I would like to contact you and need help with this


I am not a migration agent so I can only give you some opinions once you let me know your circumstances I am not willing to risk your application with my help because I'm not qualified so message me and see how it goes


----------



## Pajay (Mar 13, 2019)

Okaz said:


> No, have you?


Okay Have you got any news yet? Any notifications yet?


----------



## Okaz (Jul 7, 2018)

Not yet, still waiting.


----------



## Pajay (Mar 13, 2019)

Okaz said:


> Not yet, still waiting.


Ok. I will keep you posted if I hear anything. Really difficult to be wait but I understand it is a fair and credible process and will take its course. Let me know if you get any update from them.


----------



## loyalme (Feb 28, 2016)

This may help someone here:
Arrived: 2014
Applied: May 2015
Interview: April 2016
Medicals: April 2016 (one week after interview)
Approved: May 2016 (two weeks after interview)
Citizenship Application: April 2018
Aussie Citizen: September 2019

Don't bombard the department with calls until you have waited after sometime.


----------



## Pajay (Mar 13, 2019)

Any news yet?


Okaz said:


> Not yet, still waiting.


----------



## Shilz (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi everyone, I applied for protection visa 866 and its been 3 years now, no interview yet.Has anyone been in the same situation? Or does anyone know how long its currently taking to be called for an interview?


----------



## Pajay (Mar 13, 2019)

Okaz said:


> Not yet, still waiting.


Have you heard anything from them?

How long after medical is grant?


----------



## Librhan (11 mo ago)

goonerash said:


> I don't really want to go into the exact reasons she applied but let's just say it was unsafe for her to go back and she had nowhere that she could relocate to over there
> 
> She got rejected because they said she had plenty of places to relocate to
> The appointment time letter from aat to actual hearing was about 4 months and the hearing was basically like a court case but less formal..its NOT an interview
> ...





goonerash said:


> We go a 1463 waiver approved and went In June..first time in 5 years. She has a son over there and whilst there we did a 101 visa application for him..
> 
> Without about the hardest bit has been the 5-year wait for her to be able to see her son but that's over now


Hi goonerash,

I need some help in relation to my Protection visa 866 and form 1463. 

Did you apply through e mail ?how long does it actually takes and whats the process? My original application was submitted on 19 Jan. 2022 they came back after 28 days requesting the same documents again which i sent the next day - 18th feb

My dad is really sick and I need to go see him, perhaps for the last time. I have applied for form 1463 form under my protection visa subclass 866. I am calling them every day and they have told me it's at the highest priority. I really need to leave now.


----------



## BParker (10 mo ago)

Rungano said:


> I applied for a protection visa and was given a bridging visa. It's been more than 13 months now. BVR was done in February last year and since then I haven't heard from them. I am coming from an African country. Does anyone know how long it's taking and the procedure. We haven't done medicals. Thanks





goonerash said:


> We go a 1463 waiver approved and went In June..first time in 5 years. She has a son over there and whilst there we did a 101 visa application for him..
> 
> Without about the hardest bit has been the 5-year wait for her to be able to see her son but that's over now





Rungano said:


> I applied for a protection visa and was given a bridging visa. It's been more than 13 months now. BVR was done in February last year and since then I haven't heard from them. I am coming from an African country. Does anyone know how long it's taking and the procedure. We haven't done medicals. Thanks


Hi Rungano do you have any response about you visa ?


----------

